# Something tells me this is going to make a cool pen...



## Bobostro61 (Apr 14, 2013)

Made this one this afternoon...


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 14, 2013)

Great mix of colour.

Bob.


----------

